# How to check ATF level?



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

Do I check it with engine running or it has to be off?  Thanks!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

You check with the engine running, oil with it off.


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, gotta go add some ATF then.


----------

